# Raidgilde gesucht



## Bismark72 (10. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

aktuell raiden wir noch selbst im Rahmen unserer Gilde, durch Abgänge und durch die Tatsache, dass unser Server recht tot ist und einfach keine fähigen Leute nachkommen, gestaltet sich das zunehmend schwierig. Wir schaffen es regelmäßig nicht, eine Truppe für die Hardmodes zu stellen, und Normalmodes sind spätestens seit dem Patch wirklich nicht mehr fordernd. Der geneigte Leser entnimmt diesem Satz: 7/7 NH, 0/7 HM (aber auch noch nix versucht)

Und das obwohl wir 8 wirklich fähige und zuverlässige Spieler stellen. Equipstand eben nah an 378. Aber die letzten beiden fehlen und sind auf unserem Server nicht aufzutreiben.

Nachdem es in meinen Fingern juckte, einen Serverwechsel in Angriff zu nehmen, habe ich das Gespräch mit denjenigen gesucht, die ich ohne Einschränkung einer anderen Gilde empfehlen kann. Wir haben nun ein gemeinsames Ziel:

*"Suche Platz für ca. 10 Spieler für gemeinsame Raids in die 25er Feuerlande"
*
Zur Zeit handelt es sich um folgende Klassen, es stehen aber auch noch Gespräche aus:

Tanks:
DK
Krieger

Heiler:
Paladin
Schamane

DD:
Eule
Shadow
Magier
DK
Hexer

Was wir uns vorstellen:

- angenehmes Gildenklima, am liebsten eine Ü18-Gilde, nicht weil wir Kinder nicht mögen, sondern eher weil wir selber welche haben. 
- angenehmes Raidklima   (Wir sind alle erwachsen, wissen uns zu benehmen, möchten uns aber auch nicht sinnfrei von spätpubertären Raidleitern zusammenstutzen lassen)
- *25er Content
*- Sowas wie Stammplätze; wir wollen alle spielen, sind aber auch bereit, auszusetzen. Wer aber nur zwei Plätze frei hat braucht mich gar nicht ansprechen  
- Der Server sollte "aktiv" sein. Wenn man bei uns 'nen Random sucht für Feuerlande, bekommt man innerhalb von 20 Minuten zwei Anfrage, von der einer noch grün equipt ist. Randomgruppen nach BdZ und PSA schaffen nur gelegentlich die dortigen Endbosse. Zusammengefasst: Der Server ist bei unserer Fraktion schwach besiedelt und das spielerische Niveau ist auch relativ niedrig.  
- Kein vorgekauter Inhalt; es muss kein 0/7 im HC Bereich sein, aber wir bevorzugen es, Erfolge im Raid gemeinsam zu erarbeiten, statt durchgezogen zu werden
- Horde (nicht weil wir die Allianz nicht mögen würden, aber Blizzard kassiert bei Wechsel von Fraktion und Server gleich doppelt)
- Raidzeiten unter der Woche bis 22 Uhr oder max 22:30 Uhr, Frühaufsteherarbeitnehmer 

Also, falls jemand Interesse an einer Kontaktaufnahme hat möge er/sie mir einfach eine PN schicken. Wir haben nicht vor irgendwas zu überstürzen und würden uns dann gerne erstmal im TS beschnuppern.


----------



## Bismark72 (11. Oktober 2011)

Kleines Update: Sind jetzt 10, und haben festgestellt, dass wir Horde bleiben "müssen", da Blizzard ansonsten neben den 20 Euro für der Serverwechsel auch noch 25 Euro für den Fraktionswechsel kassiert. Da zeigen wir uns doch ein wenig unflexibel.


----------



## Bismark72 (13. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es da draußen auf Seiten der Horde wirklich keine Gilde, die mal 25er gelaufen ist, dann auf 2 10er reduziert hat, und nun auch die zweite Gruppe nicht mehr regelmäßig vollbekommen hat? Es hören doch überall Leute auf, sowas muss es doch geben...


----------



## Saalia (13. Oktober 2011)

10 leute auf nen aktiven server transen, und neu rekrutieren ;-) denke kaum dass es ne gilde gibt, die mal eben 10 stammplätze zu vergeben hat...


----------



## Snee (13. Oktober 2011)

...um dann um 22 Uhr Raidende zu haben. Ich vermute, dass der Aufbau eines eigenen 25ers mit euren 10 Leuten deutlich einfacher wird. Und Equip ist ja inzwischen kein wirklicher Blocker mehr. Nach 2 Ids ist doch fast jeder Char sehr gut gerüstet - zumal eure 10 vermutlich nicht mehr viel aus den nonheros brauchen. Alternativ eurer Eule das Heilen beibringen, und schon habt ihr nen gut aufgestellten 10ner ^^


----------



## Bismark72 (14. Oktober 2011)

Gute Vorschläge, ist ja bisher nur ein Versuch.  Die Eule wird nie heilen, da bin ich sicher. 

Das mit den 2 IDs und gut gerüstet halte ich für ein Gerücht, ausser Du redest von Schurken. 70% der Sachen werden doch selbst im Twinkraid gedisst, weil immer das dropt was nun wirklich niemand brauchen kann. Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Schurkendolche wir schon gedisst haben, gefühlt dropt jeder Boss mindestens einen davon.  

Aber die Suche wird erstmal eingefroren. Sieht im Moment nach einem Raidbündnis auf unserem Server aus, langt zwar noch nicht für 25, aber gruppenergänzend sollten zwei stabile 10er laufen können. 

Melden darf man sich aber trotzdem, wenn unser Angebot für irgendwen interessant ist.


----------



## Saalia (14. Oktober 2011)

wenn du einen 25er aufmachst auf einem größeren server droppen wesentlich mehr items, bei verschiedeneren klassen die diese gebrauchen können. 

dass du im 25er schneller equipped bsit als im 10er, ist schlichtweg fakt ;-)


----------



## Bismark72 (14. Oktober 2011)

Klar, das stimmt, hatte ich gar nicht bedacht. 

*suche 15 Leute für 25er Raid, sagt wo wir hin transen müssen*


----------



## Saalia (14. Oktober 2011)

http://www.wowprogress.com/realms/rank/eu/lang.de


----------



## Bismark72 (14. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> http://www.wowprogre...rank/eu/lang.de


Ja, und? WoW-Progress kenn ich... wie gesagt wir versuchen es erstmal bei uns, wenn das nix wird werden wir schon eine neue Heimat finden.


----------



## wotronic (17. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

also sollte noch immer der gedanke an einen serverwechsel bestehen, meld dich einfach, wir bauen unsere gilde nach einem transfer grade auf, udn suchen leute, die raiden gehen wollen, aber nicht unbedingt müssen, und auch wir haben teilweise kinder daheim rumrennen, oder gehen unter der woche arbeiten, so das wir eher die raidtage aufs we verlegen, und das auch mehr zum abend hin, wo die kids dann auch meist schon in richtung sandmännchen uterwegs sind xD

also wenn intresse noch besteht, dann einfach pm, oder ingame auf nazjatar bàldur, cadice, necrodia anschreiben(Lords of Destructíon)

gruß


----------



## Bismark72 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hast PN...


----------



## Saalia (18. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ja, und? WoW-Progress kenn ich... wie gesagt wir versuchen es erstmal bei uns, wenn das nix wird werden wir schon eine neue Heimat finden.



bin davon ausgegangen, dass ihr einen neuen server sucht, so hab ich das ranking der deutschen server gepostet um sich ein bild davon zu machen welcher server in welcher fraktion wie stark ist. was ja auch ein gewisses bild auf spielerzahl/fähigkeit geben könnte.


----------



## Itsi (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi Ihr, 

Falls ihr doch Interesse habt ally zu Spielen, wir bei Emerald Nightmare könnten euch auf dem Server EU-Malorne 6/7 HC 3 Raidtage unterkriegen.
Bei fragen ingame an mich wenden ( Itsi )


Grüße

Itsi


----------



## Bismark72 (18. Oktober 2011)

@Saalia: Ok, die Liste hatten wir eh schon unter die Lupe genommen und den einen oder anderen Server in die Auswahl gepackt. Passiert ist bisher nur noch nix, weil wir ja aktuell auf dem eigenen Server was versuchen wollen. Ist aber...hmm... nur ein Strohhalm, gesternwar Twinkraid angesagt, das hat sage und schreibe 45 Minuten gedauert, um dafür einen Heiler und einen DD zu finden. 

@Itsi: Danke für das Angebot, aber 45 Euro pro Char für Transen und Fraktionswechsel sind doch ein bisschen übertrieben. Von daher wird das mit der Allianz und uns nix werden.


----------



## Swod (9. November 2011)

Hallo ihr 10!

Falls nen ServerTrans *UND* Fraktionswechsel zur Allianz doch in Frage kommt.... weiterlesen!! Falls nicht, viel Glück noch bei der Suche!


Wir von AD REM sind eine 25er-PvE-Raidgilde auf Rexxar, die es mittlerweise schon seit über 4,5 Jahren gibt und durchweg den Content im 25er Modus raidet.

Mit Blick auf den 4.3 Patch suchen wir noch Verstärkung für unser Rooster, um im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge gewappnet zu sein. Vielleicht seid ihr ja genau die Richtigen für unsere Reihen.


*Unser Progress-Stand ist zurzeit 6/7 im 25er-Heromode.*

*Wir raiden an folgenden Tagen:
*Mo/Mi/Do -> 19:15 inv, 19:45 Begin
So -> 18:30 inv, 19:00 Begin
Ende je 23:00
Teilnahme an 3 von 4 Raids sollte angestrebt werden.


Um euch über uns zu informieren, ob es ggf. passen könnte, schaut mal auf den folgenden Links vorbei...

*Unser Suche-Thread im Blizz-Forum:
*http://eu.battle.net...opic/2313883108

*Unsere Homepage:
*www.adrem-wow.de

Falls Ihr Interesse habt.... meldet euch über unsere HP oder ingame bei Kjazkar, Lancor, Inxane oder mir (Sharoo).

_Gruß Sharoo
_*- AD REM -*


----------



## Bismark72 (10. November 2011)

Swod schrieb:


> Falls nen ServerTrans *UND* Fraktionswechsel zur Allianz doch in Frage kommt.... weiterlesen!! Falls nicht, viel Glück noch bei der Suche!


Kommt leider nicht in Frage, da man auf Dauer ja nicht nur einen Char transt und 45 Euro pro Char einfach übertrieben überteuert ist. Hab trotzdem weitergelesen, hätte schon ziemlich gut gepasst, was wir bieten und was Ihr sucht ist ziemlich kongruent. 

Wir werden nun mit der Gilde komplett transen, geht ja seit gestern, und dann mal schauen wieviel besser das WoW-Leben auf einem anderen Server ist.


----------

